# posts about cancer



## LisaT

I just posted about a cancer book that I just read, and put some more info there also. I wasn't sure where it belonged, here or in the book section. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=440188&page=0#Post440188

Moderator, if you think it should moved, please do so!!

Also, maybe we could add a cancer section to the sticky post? What do you think Val?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

This is good stuff. I am going to paste it from the book section in case that thread ever gets pruned, so there's no dead link. 



> Quote: I just picked up Shawn Messoniier's book, The Natural Vet's Guide to Preventing and Treating Cancer in Dogs and thought I'd mention it here.
> 
> There's alot of info in this little book. The beginning tells briefly about the different types of cancer, though after reading it you might start worrying about *everything* that you see on your dog. The middle talks about conventional treatments (surgery, chemo, radiation), but the last part is the best part because it talks about using supplements and diet as complementary therapy, and at the end he includes a preventative program.
> 
> I wasn't that impressed with his anti-cancer diet and supps -- I think there is better info out there on the web (i.e. on this board, or at the b-naturals site).
> 
> What I like best about the book is that he talks about each supplement and how it can either help or hinder if a pet is also undergoing conventional cancer therapy. This vet seems like one of a few with lots of expereience in this area. So many vets and doctors say *no* supplements at all, and the info in this book would be very helpful to anyone whose dog is going through conventional thereapy.
> 
> I don't know however how any of the conventional treatments affect a dog with an mdr1 mutation, it isn't addressed.
> 
> The vet looks like he is more of a conventional vet that uses alternative or complementary medicine, which I think is the most mainstream way of thinking nowadays.
> 
> =========
> 
> Switching gears a bit, I think if anyone is facing cancer and trying to understand and decide how to treat, Martin Goldstein's Nature of Animal Healing has a great chapter on treating cancer and the right mindset that one should have. This viewpoint is more of an alternative mindset (combining some conventional).
> 
> =========
> 
> And finally, there's a big book, probably 1 and 1/2 inches thick by Diamond and Cowden called An Alternative Medicine Definitive Guide to Cancer. The copyright is 1997, so it may not be completely up to date regarding some of the therapies, but the chapter on the politics of cancer treatments is both illuminating and scary. I think that there may also be info on this over at http://www.lef.org, but I don't know if the LEF stuff is online.
> 
> =========
> 
> Anyway, if there are any other resources out there, it might be nice to have a thread about them (sticky???). I didn't know if this should be in this forum, health, or nutrition though.
> 
> Here are a couple of websites too:
> 
> http://cancer.landofpuregold.com/the-pdfs/nutrition-cancer1.pdf , or different form:
> http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2002&PID=2638&Print=1
> 
> http://b-naturals.com/Sum1998.php
> http://www.b-naturals.com/Jun2004.php
> 
> http://www.caninecancerawareness.org/html/Diet.html
> 
> http://www.cinnamondog.com/


----------



## LisaT

Since this is handy, here is a link regarding Histiocytic lesions (warty looking things), which can be benign or malignant.

http://www.bmdca.org/health/Cancer/Histiocytic_Diseases_of_the_Bernese_Mountain_Dog.php


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bump


----------



## LisaT

Since this thread is included in the cancer sticky, I thought I would post this here. It's a great book. 










SANDER’S BOOK: The Education of a Dog Owner
By Connie Burnet

In 1998, when Connie Burnet’s Sheltie, Sander, was 7 years old, he was diagnosed with cancer in the form of a malignant oral tumor. The vets said it was inoperable and unstoppable, and they doubted that Sander would live more than a few more months.

Knowing that conventional cancer treatments were not an option for her dog, Connie worked with an herbalist to support Sander’s immune system, to arm it to fight the cancer, and to keep the quality of his life at the highest possible level. They met with amazing success. Sander died of old age when he was a few months short of his 15th birthday, in early 2006. He still had the cancer: it never went away, but it also never grew significantly, and it did not kill him. He lived with cancer for 7? years, half of his life.

After Sander died, Connie wrote an account of that life, in “Sander’s Book: The Education of a Dog Owner.” It is the story of Sander’s progression from a dog under a sentence of death to a dog who lived a life that was long, happy, and full of accomplishments. The book includes chapters on cancer treatment, vaccinations, pest control, diet and nutrition, arthritis and chiropractic, veterinarians and veterinary medicine, learning from dogs, and death and dying. It is illustrated with color photos of Sander and is printed in an easy-to-read spiral-bound format. All profits from the sale of Sander’s Book are donated to dog causes and charities.

• • •


----------

